# How will I know my levels with this drop checker solution?



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

okay so im ordering a drop checker, diffuser, and co2 indicator solution off of amazon. if i order this solution (it looks to be the cheapest and most effective) how will I know what colors mean what? it doesnt look like it comes with a booklet. thanks

Amazon.com: Drop Checker Replacement Solution - Glass CO2 Indicator for Aquarium Ada Fish Tank Plants: Patio, Lawn & Garden

or theres this one

Amazon.com: Fluval CO2 Indicator Solution: Pet Supplies


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If I'm thinking correctly, drop checkers all use the same color scheme - blue means too low, green means good to go, yellow means too much.

If your solution is any color other than these three when you mix it up and put it in the drop checker then I would worry, but otherwise I think they're all the same.

This is just speculation though...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Joe - don't buy any of those. Those solutions have you put aquarium water in your DC and then add 3-4 drops of the solution. What is needed in your drop checker is a standard. The standard ensures that readings are consistent, the other way they can vary based on your water. That standard is a 4dkh solution. You'll just add 3-4 drops of ph test regeant to get the color to it. 

If you have real soft water, you'll turn that thing yellow pretty easily. If you have hard water, it may take all night to get to green. I really noticed changes in one week to the next from my water changes because I mix in 50% RO (softened) water. I was chasing my CO2 settings. This (4dkh solution) will allow you to find the setting you need and forget it - nearly. I know some of that applies to a preesurized system, but you get what I mean by it.

Green leaf sells 4dkh solution and it is also sold in some of the forums that peple have made. You can also find recipes to make your own if you have some KN03.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Joe - don't buy any of those. Those solutions have you put aquarium water in your DC and then add 3-4 drops of the solution. What is needed in your drop checker is a standard. The standard ensures that readings are consistent, the other way they can vary based on your water. That standard is a 4dkh solution. You'll just add 3-4 drops of ph test regeant to get the color to it.
> 
> If you have real soft water, you'll turn that thing yellow pretty easily. If you have hard water, it may take all night to get to green. I really noticed changes in one week to the next from my water changes because I mix in 50% RO (softened) water. I was chasing my CO2 settings. This (4dkh solution) will allow you to find the setting you need and forget it - nearly. I know some of that applies to a preesurized system, but you get what I mean by it.
> 
> Green leaf sells 4dkh solution and it is also sold in some of the forums that peple have made. You can also find recipes to make your own if you have some KN03.


so the solution is a pain in the *** itself? why isn't anything ever straight forward with fish supplies lol. I have to find my own mix of the solution?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I use the solution you mix with your tank water and have had great success. As with many CO2 checking methods, no method is 100% accurate. The more time, effort, and money you drop into the method, however, the more accurate it is (generally).


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No, Green Leaf sells it. You have their website, right?

Anything that you add with your tank water, unless your tank has 4dkh water, is going to be very inaccurate. For a pressurized system if you are turning it up until you hit green and you have really hard water, you could kill all of your fish before you get there. And on the other side if your water is really soft and you turn up until its green, your levels may still be really low. Your eyes will open up once you get the right stuff.

Get the right stuff and put it alongside one with 4dkh and see the difference in time it takes to turn them the right color. Maybe I should perform this test with my extra DC.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

the 4dhk is the easest stuff in the world to use, mix it with ph test regeant and watch your colors and your good to go no worries


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> No, Green Leaf sells it. You have their website, right?
> 
> Anything that you add with your tank water, unless your tank has 4dkh water, is going to be very inaccurate. For a pressurized system if you are turning it up until you hit green and you have really hard water, you could kill all of your fish before you get there. And on the other side if your water is really soft and you turn up until its green, your levels may still be really low. Your eyes will open up once you get the right stuff.
> 
> Get the right stuff and put it alongside one with 4dkh and see the difference in time it takes to turn them the right color. Maybe I should perform this test with my extra DC.


youre killing me Ben lol, first you say a drop checker is a must have, now its terribly unaccurate anyways. Was this a waste of money?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

jccaclimber said:


> I might be missing something, but how do you adjust carbonate hardness with potassium nitrate?


Nope, good catch. There is a process for making 4dkh solution found here Calibrating Test Kits - for non-Chemists . Not sure what I was thinking when I posted KNO3.

The 4dkh is needed as a standard. I am pretty sure that when I suggested you get one, I also suggested the solution. If I didn't, sorry. I know how inaccurate it is without it because I use to use my tank water and every week I was re-adjusting my CO2 because I would maybe put 5 more gallons of RO water in my tank for some reason. Get it.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Nope, good catch. There is a process for making 4dkh solution found here Calibrating Test Kits - for non-Chemists . Not sure what I was thinking when I posted KNO3.
> 
> The 4dkh is needed as a standard. I am pretty sure that when I suggested you get one, I also suggested the solution. If I didn't, sorry. I know how inaccurate it is without it because I use to use my tank water and every week I was re-adjusting my CO2 because I would maybe put 5 more gallons of RO water in my tank for some reason. Get it.


okay so if i go through this process to make 4dkh water is this a one time thing or do I have to change the indicator solution every so often?

Edit: and only the solution from green leaf will work?? its not all the same crap? ( its like quadruple the price with shipping from them)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think the recipe will make more than you'll use up in a while. I use to replace mine every water change, but I have been letting it ride lately and it has still worked just fine. Like what was said, as long as no other water gets in it to contaminate the mixture, you should be good. As far as GLA goes, they are the only place I've seen selling it. Any 4dkh solution will work.


----------

